# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ιδιόκτητες καμπίνες Vodafone

## spulse

H vodafone ξεκίνησε να τοποθετεί δικές της καμπίνες, δίπλα σε αυτές του ΟΤΕ. Είναι η μικρότερη που φαίνεται στην φωτό. Η περιοχή είναι η Αλσούπολη Ν.Ιωνίας. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν τοποθετήσει καμπίνες δίπλα σε όλες τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## badweed

> ο ανταποκριτης μας βρισκεται στην καρδια των εξελιξεων και τις μεταφερει παραλληλα με τις εργασιες των τεχνικων


 :Smile: 
 :One thumb up: 
ωραιος !

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει ενεργοποιημένος πελάτης για να μάθουμε ποιότητα δικτύου, ταχύτητες κλπ.;

----------


## elessargr

> H vodafone ξεκίνησε να τοποθετεί δικές της καμπίνες, δίπλα σε αυτές του ΟΤΕ. Είναι η μικρότερη που φαίνεται στην φωτό. Η περιοχή είναι η Αλσούπολη Ν.Ιωνίας. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν τοποθετήσει καμπίνες δίπλα σε όλες τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ.


Ενεργοποίησα την επιλογή να μπορούν να καταγράφουν και οι καμπίνες της Vodafone.
Εαν θες χαρτογράφησε την στην Ιστοσελίδα FTTXgr  :Wink:

----------


## spulse

> Υπάρχει ενεργοποιημένος πελάτης για να μάθουμε ποιότητα δικτύου, ταχύτητες κλπ.;


Οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Δεν είναι καν 2 εβδομάδες που τοποθετήθηκαν.

----------


## gravis

Ειναι σιγουρα της vodafone? δεν αναγράφετε κάτι εξω απο το κουτι

----------


## spulse

> Ειναι σιγουρα της vodafone? δεν αναγράφετε κάτι εξω απο το κουτι


Έτσι μου είπε τεχνικός που δούλευε σε αυτές.

@elessargr
Οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν πάνω αριθμό. Να τις περάσω στο FTTXgr με τα νούμερα των καμπινών του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## elessargr

> Έτσι μου είπε τεχνικός που δούλευε σε αυτές.
> 
> @elessargr
> Οι καμπίνες δεν έχουν πάνω αριθμό. Να τις περάσω στο FTTXgr με τα νούμερα των καμπινών του ΟΤΕ?


όχι με 0000, όταν βάλουν θα το κάνουμε edit

----------


## atrias

χοντρικά πόσο καιρό παίρνει για να πάρει πάνω πελάτες μια καμπίνα από τη στιγμή που πρωτοεμφανίζεται στο δρόμο;
για ΟΤΕ βασικά είναι η ερώτηση γιατί για vodafone θα φανεί από την εξέλιξη  :Smile:

----------


## elessargr

> χοντρικά πόσο καιρό παίρνει για να πάρει πάνω πελάτες μια καμπίνα από τη στιγμή που πρωτοεμφανίζεται στο δρόμο;
> για ΟΤΕ βασικά είναι η ερώτηση γιατί για vodafone θα φανεί από την εξέλιξη


Q: Ποια είναι τα βήματα που ακολουθούνται για να έχει VDSL μια καμπίνα;
A:
τοποθέτηση νέου τύπου καμπίνας.
τακτοποίηση καλωδιώσεων μέσα στην καμπίνα.
σκάψιμο και τοποθέτηση σωλήνας για οπτικές ίνες και σωλήνας για κλασικό καλώδιο τηλεφωνίας.
σκάψιμο για τοποθέτηση ρεύματος.
πέρασμα οπτικών ινών από τις υπόγειες σωλήνες.
τοποθέτηση mini-dslam rank.
έλεγχος στις VDSL συνδέσεις καμπίνας.
διαθέσιμο στους πελάτες το VDSL.

Για όλα αυτά συνήθως 4-6 μήνες

----------


## atrias

σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## uncharted

Δεν ξερω τι νοημα εχει να γεμισουμε καμπινες απο διαφορους ISPs στο ιδιο πεζοδρομιο (καθαρα απο χωροταξικη αποψη)... ΟΚ, καλο που επενδυουν, αλλα μηπως να βαζανε ολοι φραγκα για FTTH καλυτερα?

----------


## netblues

Για "πιλοτικο" το κοβω, οπως εκανε και η forthnet στη νεα σμυρνη. Κυριως για να λεμε οτι εχουμε και μεις.
Ενω η ουσια ειναι στο κεντρο, οπου δεν υπαρχει χωρος ουτε για μια καμπινα, παμε σε αραιες γειτονιες, επειδη απλα ειναι ευκολο.

Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον αν αποφασιζε ο δημος Αθηναιων να στησει υποδομη ftth και να την νοικιαζει μετα στους παροχους.
Ο δημος ειναι πυκνοκατοικημενος, εχει και αρκετες εταιρειες που ΔΕΝ θα βαλουν ποτέ μισθωμενο πανω απο οπτικη και πιθανοτατα το εργο να ειναι οικονομικα βιωσιμο, ασε που σιγουρα θα μπορει να χρηματοδοτηθει κιολας απο καποιο ΕΣΠΑ.
(οχι δεν ξερω κατι, ουτε εχω διαβασει καμμια μελετη..)

----------


## spulse

> Q: Ποια είναι τα βήματα που ακολουθούνται για να έχει VDSL μια καμπίνα;
> A:
> τοποθέτηση νέου τύπου καμπίνας.
> τακτοποίηση καλωδιώσεων μέσα στην καμπίνα.
> σκάψιμο και τοποθέτηση σωλήνας για οπτικές ίνες και σωλήνας για κλασικό καλώδιο τηλεφωνίας.
> σκάψιμο για τοποθέτηση ρεύματος.
> πέρασμα οπτικών ινών από τις υπόγειες σωλήνες.
> τοποθέτηση mini-dslam rank.
> έλεγχος στις VDSL συνδέσεις καμπίνας.
> ...


Οι καμπίνες της Vodafone δεν συνδέονται με το ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο υπόγεια. Όλες (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου) έχουν δίπλα μεταλλικό στύλο και υπέργεια καλώδια. Τέλος δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουν γνωστοποίηση στην ΕΕΕΤ όπως ο ΟΤΕ. Ίσως η διαδικασία γι' αυτούς να είναι πιο σύντομη.
Όσο για το FTTH, μήν ξεχνάτε ότι χρειάζεται και ένα σημαντικό έξοδο από την μεριά του τελικού χρήστη αλλά και συνεννόηση με όλους τους ενοίκους, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## cyberten

> Όσο για το FTTH, μήν ξεχνάτε ότι χρειάζεται και ένα σημαντικό έξοδο από την μεριά του τελικού χρήστη αλλά και συνεννόηση με όλους τους ενοίκους, πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο.


Σε ποιο έξοδο αναφέρεσαι; Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο στο θέμα με την Inalan...

----------


## spulse

Στις μέχρι τώρα εγκαταστάσεις χαλκού, οι ένοικοι επιβαρύνονται με το έξοδο από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας και από εκεί μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι πάροχοι θα ανεβάσουν ίνα δωρεάν στο διαμέρισμα και ειδικά αν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση.

@elessargr
Μόλις πέρασα τις καμπίνες της vodafone και ΟΤΕ στο fttxgr χωρίς id. To id που το βρίσκω?

----------


## cyberten

> Στις μέχρι τώρα εγκαταστάσεις χαλκού, οι ένοικοι επιβαρύνονται με το έξοδο από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας και από εκεί μέχρι το πεζοδρόμιο. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι πάροχοι θα ανεβάσουν ίνα δωρεάν στο διαμέρισμα και ειδικά αν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση.


Δε βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που γράφεις στην ιστοσελίδα της Inalan. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στο αντίστοιχο νήμα εντός φόρουμ. Ο χαλκός είναι άλλο πράγμα όμως... Διότι από τον κατανεμητή και μετά σου ανήκει. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το ίδιο με την ίνα - ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος!

----------


## spulse

H Inalan δεν χρεώνει κάτι αλλά δεν απευθύνεται και σε πολλούς συνδρομητές. Φαντάσου ο ΟΤΕ να θελήσει να γυρίσει όλους τους συνδρομητές του σε fiber και εκτός από το κόστος μέχρι το σπίτι, να έχει και την εσωτερική εγκατάσταση...

----------


## elessargr

> @elessargr
> Μόλις πέρασα τις καμπίνες της vodafone και ΟΤΕ στο fttxgr χωρίς id. To id που το βρίσκω?


Ωραίος.
Συνήθως είναι γραμμένο πάνω στην καμπίνα. Δες πχ τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ

----------


## spulse

Τελικά η Vodafone έβαλε 5 μόνο καμπίνες. Είναι οι πιο απομακρυσμένες, στα σύνορα Ν.Ιωνίας με Φιλοθέη και Μαρούσι. Κάνοντας έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας, δεν φαίνεται να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Παίζει να είναι ToYB.

----------


## spulse

Σήμερα είδα ότι έσκαψαν στις νέες καμπίνες και ξήλωσαν το καλώδιο ρεύματος. Μάλλον έκαναν πατάτα που το έβαλαν εναέριο και θα το επανατοποθετήσουν υπόγειο.

----------


## spulse

Η Vodafone έβαλε και άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή. Σε μία απ' αυτές έχει και logo στο φρεάτιο μπροστά της.

----------


## elessargr

Αν σου είναι εύκολο κατέγραψετες στην ιστοσελίδα με τις καμπίνες.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spulse

Ανέβηκαν στο site.

----------


## spulse

Άκυρο, λάθος post :Sad:

----------


## policymaker

Παιδιά, δίπλα στην καμπίνα της vodafone έχουν βάλει έναν ολοκαίνουργιο στύλο. έχουμε κανένα νέο?

----------


## spulse

Δέκα+ μήνες μετά την τοποθέτηση καμπίνων από την Vodafone στην περιοχή και δεν φαίνεται να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί καμία. Δοκιμάζω διαφορετικές διευθύνσεις δίπλα στις καμπίνες τους αλλά καμία τύχη. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## D_J_V

Ισως ειναι για εταιρική χρήση μονο ή μελλοντική συνδεση

----------


## spulse

> Ισως ειναι για εταιρική χρήση μονο ή μελλοντική συνδεση


Η περιοχή της Αλσούπολης είναι κυρίως οικιστική. Για την ακρίβεια δύο μεγάλες εταιρίες που εγώ γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν στην περιοχή είχαν μισθωμένα κυκλώματα. Έβλεπες χαρακτηριστικά την όδευση της οπτικής, φρεάτιο και νέα όδευση που "έμπαινε" στο κτήριο. Το γεγονός ότι οι καμπίνες είναι δίπλα ή σε ίση απόσταση από δύο καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι θα συνδέονται με τον τελικό χαλκό που καταλήγει στα σπίτια μας. Απλά επειδή ήταν η πρώτη κίνηση της Vodafone(απ' όσο γνωρίζω), περίμενα να ολοκληρωθεί συντομότερα για να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν marketing point.

----------


## spulse

Μάλλον ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι καμπίνες στην Αλσούπολη Νέας Ιωνίας. Όσοι θέλετε ρίξτε μία ματιά.

----------


## policymaker

Μου αναφέρει όντως διαθεσιμότητα VDSL και δίνει πακέτο 50άρι, αλλά vodafone TV όχι

----------


## spulse

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και ξεκαθάρισα ότι με ενδιαφέρει η μεταφορά μόνο αν όντως υπάρχει διαθέσιμο VDSL. Αν μου κάνουν στραβή θα μας δείξουν τα κανάλια. Από την άλλη παίζει να μην είναι up-to-date το πληροφοριακό τους σύστημα. Κάνε τους ένα τηλέφωνο και το πολύ πολύ να τους βαράμε παρέα...

----------


## bobis

Η vodafone θα δώσει υπηρεσία vectoring 100 Mbps από τις νέες καμπίνες ή το γνωστό 50/5? Πάντως, στην περιοχή του Νέου Κόσμου, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τεχνικού που είχε πρόσβαση στις νέες καμπίνες, θα ξεκινήσουν να λειτουργούν μέσα στο Μάη και μου είπε κάτι για 150 Mbps ότι θα προσφέρουν maximum...

----------


## spulse

Η περιοχή της Νέας Ιωνίας είναι στα πλάνα του ΟΤΕ για vectoring το τέταρτο τρίμηνο του 17. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, δεν μπορεί να δώσει και η Vodafone. Αν θελήσω να πάω σε vectoring, η Vodafone θα πρέπει να νοικιάσει πόρτα από τον ΟΤΕ.
Για τώρα θα πάρω (ελπίζω) 50/5.

----------


## bobis

> Η περιοχή της Νέας Ιωνίας είναι στα πλάνα του ΟΤΕ για vectoring το τέταρτο τρίμηνο του 17. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, δεν μπορεί να δώσει και η Vodafone. Αν θελήσω να πάω σε vectoring, η Vodafone θα πρέπει να νοικιάσει πόρτα από τον ΟΤΕ.
> Για τώρα θα πάρω (ελπίζω) 50/5.


Δηλαδή σε Νέο Κόσμο, όπου βρίσκονται μόνο οι νέες καμπίνες της vodafone, πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα δώσει η vodafone vectoring στο λαό εκεί παρά μόνο 50/5 υπηρεσία σε 2-3 μήνες από τώρα;

----------


## spulse

Και πάλι θα πω ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως θα δουλέψει το πράγμα, αλλά νομίζω ότι σε κάθε κέντρο μπορεί να δώσει vectoring μόνο ο πάροχος που έχει κερδίσει την περιοχή. Οι υπόλοιποι θα νοικιάζουν από αυτόν, όπως τώρα νοικιάζουν όλοι από τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό που δεν το ξέρω καθόλου, είναι αν μπορεί να δίνει vectoring πχ στη Νέα Ιωνία ο ΟΤΕ, και να δίνει απλό vdsl από δικιά της καμπίνα η Vodafone. Δεν θα υπάρχουν παρεμβολές από την στιγμή που ο χαλκός μου τρέχει μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στην καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## kingofcopy

Απορία:

Εξω από το σπίτι μου εχω 2 καμπίνες, μία στα 100 μέτρα μία στα 300.
Και οι 2... no name, κανενα αυτοκολητο OTE/Wind/κτλ.

Και στις 2 υπάρχουν στύλοι 3-4 μέτρα με Ubiquity πάνω τους, nanostation? picostation ? loco? Δεν βλέπω από τόσο ..χαμηλα.
Πάντως λαμπακια κ.ο.κ ανάβουν κανονικα και είναι στη μπρίζα.

Καμία ιδέα ποιας εταιρίας είναι αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν και ubnt?

----------


## elessargr

> Και στις 2 υπάρχουν στύλοι 3-4 μέτρα με Ubiquity πάνω τους


lol?

photo? location?

----------


## ragiakof

στο Νέο Κόσμο λογικά το ΑΚ θα το πάρει η Vodafone

----------


## tripkaos

Παιδια με Αλσουπολη τι εγινε ενεργοποιηθηκαν οι καμπινες;Να κανουμε κινηση για αλλαγη σε VF απο πΟΤΕ η ακομα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινετε;Εχει ενεργοποιηθει κανεις η τους πηρε ολους η Inalan και εμεις που ημαστε εκτος σχεδιου Inalan θα παρουμε 1,5Mbit/768Kbit που ειμαστε τωρα με πΟΤΕ???

----------


## blackcoatman

> στο Νέο Κόσμο λογικά το ΑΚ θα το πάρει η Vodafone


Όντως η Vodafone εχει περάσει ίνες κι έχει βάλει καμπίνες παντού Νέο Κόσμο και αναμένεται ενεργοποίηση VDSL Vectoring στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του έτους, σύμφωνα με την επίσημη λίστα ανάθεσης καμπινων. Αλλά είχα κι εγώ την απορία αν γενικά VDSL (ακόμα και 30άρι) θα δίνει σε πρώτη φάση μόνο η Vodafone ή και ο ΟΤΕ (τώρα είμαι στον ΟΤΕ αλλα λήγει το συμβόλαιο τον Οκτώβρη και σκέφτομαι να παω Vodafone)

----------


## PEPES

Αν εχει βαλει καμπινες η vodafone ολοι οι υπολοιποι παροχοι που θα δινουν vdsl απο καμπινα θα νοικιαζουν την γραμμη απο την vodafone.

----------


## drivingteacher

adsl μπορεί να δώσει από τη δική της καμπίνα;

----------


## ThReSh

> adsl μπορεί να δώσει από τη δική της καμπίνα;


Και να μπορεί θα το κάνει? Πλέον θα την ενδιαφέρει να κάνει απόσβεση (και μετά κέρδος) της επένδυσης...

----------


## drivingteacher

> Και να μπορεί θα το κάνει? Πλέον θα την ενδιαφέρει να κάνει απόσβεση (και μετά κέρδος) της επένδυσης...



Θα επικοινωνήσω να το επιβεβαιώσω,πολύ καλή η Inalan αλλά όταν τα κουκιά είναι μετρημένα όλα αλλάζουν.
Στο πακέτο της voda στο 24άρι η προσφορά στα 22,90 είναι μια χαρά αν δίνει από την καμπίνα της πιστεύω συμφέρει πολύ.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος το mail της τεχνικής ας το γράψει,ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vaggoulas

Vdsl μόνο από καμπίνα.
Adsl θα πάρεις από Α/Κ.

----------


## drivingteacher

> Vdsl μόνο από καμπίνα.
> Adsl θα πάρεις από Α/Κ.


Σωστά τα λες.Μόλις μίλησα μαζί τους και έλαβα την ίδια απάντηση.

----------


## Papashark

Να ενημερώσω ότι έχουν αρχίσει και φυτρώνουν και στην Καλλίπολη, θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φώτος και θα κάνω καταχωρήσεις στο σχετικό site  :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Να ενημερώσω ότι έχουν αρχίσει και φυτρώνουν και στην Καλλίπολη, θα ανεβάσω σύντομα φώτος και θα κάνω καταχωρήσεις στο σχετικό site


Καλλίπολη έχει σίγουρα (και Φρεαττύδα, έχουν βάλει και νέα καμπίνα π.χ. Χαριλάου Τρικούπη που είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου) και αν θυμάμαι καλά 2019 θα βάλουν FTTH στο Α/Κ Πειραιά. Τυχερούλη  :Razz:

----------


## Papashark

> Καλλίπολη έχει σίγουρα (και Φρεαττύδα, έχουν βάλει και νέα καμπίνα π.χ. Χαριλάου Τρικούπη που είναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου) και αν θυμάμαι καλά 2019 θα βάλουν FTTH στο Α/Κ Πειραιά. Τυχερούλη


μπα.... είμαι στο μικρό του Οίκου του Ναύτη.

Το 2030 και βλέπουμε :P

----------


## bill2015

100 και 200 mgbs θα βγάλει η vodafone γτ μόνο οτε και wind έχω δει 
πάντως είδα ότι η vodafone δεν έχει πάρει πολλές περιοχές για δικό της δίκτυο

----------


## ThReSh

Την άλλη βδομάδα λογικά.

----------


## mike_871

> 100 και 200 mgbs θα βγάλει η vodafone γτ μόνο οτε και wind έχω δει 
> πάντως είδα ότι η vodafone δεν έχει πάρει πολλές περιοχές για δικό της δίκτυο


nova και vodafone δεν εχουν ανακοινωσει τιμες ακομα

----------


## bill2015

καλά μην περιμένεις και μεγάλη διαφορά στης τιμές 
απο εξοπλισμό να δούμε τι θα δώσουν

----------


## ligopoulo

Νέες καμπίνες Vodafone περιοχή Ευόσμου Σμύρνης και στα κάθετα στενά μέσω ιναλαν .Μια γωνία Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης με Σμύρνης και μια Αχιλλέως μπροστά στο φαρμακείο

----------


## atrias

> Νέες καμπίνες Vodafone περιοχή Ευόσμου Σμύρνης και στα κάθετα στενά μέσω ιναλαν .Μια γωνία Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης με Σμύρνης και μια Αχιλλέως μπροστά στο φαρμακείο


μιλάς για Εύοσμο Θεσσαλονίκης και την οδό Σμύρνης;

----------

